
Show HN: Wallabag, a self-hostable application for saving web pages - tcit
https://www.wallabag.org/
======
tcit
Hi there,

As written in the title, wallabag is a self-hosted read-it-later web
application (like Pocket or Instapaper, but open-source) that saves content
from webpages. You can organize content and sync it on different devices. We
were kindly invited
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10904805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10904805))
by HN to do a Show HN, and hope you'll be interested in our project.

For the last few months, we've been working on a whole new version of our
application (v2), and it sound very promising. We've just launched a new alpha
version for you to test on your server :
[https://www.wallabag.org/blog/2016/01/22/wallabag-
alpha2-v2](https://www.wallabag.org/blog/2016/01/22/wallabag-alpha2-v2). You
can also have a preview at [http://v2.wallabag.org/](http://v2.wallabag.org/)

If you're not willing to play adventurous, you can still give a try to old
version 1.9.1 or choose our hosting service at
[https://framabag.org/](https://framabag.org/)

~~~
mathijs
Hi, and thank you for Wallabag! I've been happily using the self-hosted
version for quite a while now. At some point I forked[1] the Android app but
development stalled when I needed an API to be able to improve the app
further. So this v2 is great news!

Just an FYI: in the blog post you mention that the login for the preview of v2
is wallabag/wallabag, however I get 'bad credentials' when trying that.

This new Material Design version looks awesome! Eagerly looking forward to v2
becoming stable so I can upgrade.

[1]: [https://github.com/monkeyinmysoup/wallabag-
android](https://github.com/monkeyinmysoup/wallabag-android)

~~~
nicosomb
wow nice your fork! Did you see that we released a new android version few
months ago?

~~~
mathijs
Thanks! I didn't know that, but I'll check it out. Thanks!

------
hippich
Btw, sovereign[1] project has wallabag included in the package.

1)
[https://github.com/sovereign/sovereign](https://github.com/sovereign/sovereign)

------
ocdtrekkie
This looks really cool, I'd love to see this on Sandstorm at some point. (I
use TTRSS as a feed reader there, and tend to just star stuff to come back to,
though this would be a better place for storing the stuff I want to read
later.)

~~~
nicosomb
Hello ocdtrekkie, We don't have time to develop a sandstorm application. If
you want to help us with this app, you're welcome ;-) I open a new issue to
not forget your idea. Already here in fact
[https://github.com/wallabag/wallabag/issues/1160](https://github.com/wallabag/wallabag/issues/1160)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Heh, awesome to see people have already been talking about it!

------
zokier
Have you considered adding an option for saving/archiving the pages without
cleaning them? Maybe utilize WARC somehow.

------
Houshalter
Not the same thing, but kind of relevant and interesting, gwern article on the
dangers of link rot and archiving URLs:
[http://www.gwern.net/Archiving%20URLs](http://www.gwern.net/Archiving%20URLs)

------
abrowne
Just tried the V2 demo, and it looks great, with both themes. I used V1 a year
or so ago, and this is definitely a step up.

However, since Firefox added reader view, I find I don't use services like
this any longer. I was a very longtime Instapaper user and then also used
Readability.com, but now I just bookmark pages I like (and/or save them to
Android Firefox's reading list).

~~~
nicosomb
I understand. It depends on your organization. Firefox reader view (who works
very well) is not a read it later. It's a cleaner tool ;-)

------
emeraldd
So, how does work with DMCA issues? (Or am I missing something?)

~~~
Zikes
In regards to self-hosting, there shouldn't be any copyright infringement as
long as you are not re-serving the contents. Even then, there are exceptions,
e.g. archive.org and Google Cache.

The biggest likely legal concern is possible accidental server DDOS, but as
long as it respects robots.txt and it paces itself, that shouldn't happen.

------
owly
Nice work! I'd like to see someone create an automatically reformat & send to
Kindle app.

~~~
daturkel
Check out tinderizer:

[http://tinderizer.com](http://tinderizer.com)

------
msh
I like it, but the install have quite a lot of dependencies which was kind of
annoying.

------
volaski
OK I think I'll go download that framabag.org thing instead, that sounds cool

------
mynewtb
Warc support would rule

------
g4k
Are there any plans to support video offline sync?

~~~
tcit
Ideas, but no real solutions.

------
lazyant
stable version demo [http://demo.wallabag.org/](http://demo.wallabag.org/) is
404

~~~
nicosomb
Yes, sorry for that. Don't hesitate to create an account on Framabag.org (it's
free!) to test stable version.

------
flormmm
nice!

